# Upgrading a T-56 for more power



## Ktang (Jan 2, 2011)

I was wondering what kind of upgrades need to be made to a stock T-56 to make it handle about 500-550 ft.lbs of torque, excluding clutch of course. The only thing I've been able to find out is to change to the Viper 3-4 shift fork. Are there any other mods you guys know of to make it handle that much power?


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Check out the packages offered by Tick for some ideas.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I think the stock T56 can handle that kinda power decently. Viper interals seem to be good bang for the buck upgrades though.


----------



## dgcustomz (Oct 29, 2011)

Most GTO t56s already have the upgraded steel 3/4 fork. I would go with billet 3/4 keys also. You might want to consider upgrading the mainshaft if you will be doing hard launches. There are several options- 30-31&32 spline Mainshafts.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2011)

LS2 MN6 said:


> Check out the packages offered by Tick for some ideas.


Thanks for keeping us in mind!

Six Speed Rebuilds - 2004-2006 GTO - Tick Performance

Our packages feature detailed information on what they include as well as power ratings for each level.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

would a steeper first gear help move these car out of the hole and what first gear ratios are available---danfigg


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2011)

danfigg said:


> would a steeper first gear help move these car out of the hole and what first gear ratios are available---danfigg


The GTO Transmission comes with a 2.97 first gear ratio, and we don't offer any other options. It'd be much harder to hook a steeper first gear!


----------

